# Rebel's First Gymkhana!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes! Fianlly we get to show what we can do!

I hardly ever Gymkhana on anyone except for Jester or Rico, so this is gonna be a major change. It's on Sunday, the 13th and three days after school is out. We're in the middle of moving right now so it'll be tricky, but I'm gonna take a friend (Brittney) with me and Mom is just gonna haul the trailer down for me and leave it there while her and Dad keep moving the stuff. I just need Britt there 'cause I need someone to dial 911 if I go head first into the barrel 

He's enver been in this arena before, and sicne sign-ups are at 7:30 I'm going to get there at 7:00 to warm up and take him around before everyone gets there. I want to take him in a few circles around the ring and make sure there isn't some scary thing in there that he's gonna spook over. 

There's six events, in this order :

Texas Barrels
Speed Barrels
Pole Bending
Keyhole
Figure 8
Flag Race

The flag race is gonna trip me up though. I have NO hand-eye coordination whatsoever, lol 

Anyway, wish me and my new boy luck. I know he runs....I know he turns....I just don't know if he does it at the same time ^^


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Good luck , You guys will do great ! 
I don't know too much about western and all the games and what not but I've got a slight idea


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck to you both! You will do fine!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

What is involved in the flag race?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> What is involved in the flag race?


The flag race has two barrels at either ends of the arena with a red flag and a blue flag. You run to the barrel closest to the gate and grab the blue flag, then run to the other end and drop it in the other barrel....but you have to grab the red flag out at the same time and then run it down to the other barrel. My problem - I reach over to grab the flag, but I'm never close enough to actually reach it! Hehe


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Good Luck and have fun!!! be sure to get pictures!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah ok. I have a really good technique for the switching of flags - We do the same in a race called ben bar aft, but it is a bit hard to explain over the comp.

Good luck!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll definately get lots of pictures! Hopefully he'll be a good boy and behave for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

flag races are super fun =) you'll do great.


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

Goodluck!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So it didn't go over a well as I was hoping. We got consistent fourth place in everything. He ha no clue what was going on. He wasn't excited, nervous, not a single thing to Lea me to believe he'd done it before. When I practiced a home he turned like a pro, but he blew out nearly every barrel. And for the keyhole he spooked around them instead of through them...Eh. Oh well. Maybe next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

